# Middlesex County (Mass.) November Meeting this Friday (11/25)



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Take a break from family and shopping, and join the Middlesex County Beekeeper's Association at our November meeting and Bee Talk.

Friday, 11/25
7:00 PM
First Religious Society Hall, 27 School Street, Carlisle, MA


I'm sure we'll be discussing our recent weather, and tips on wintering your hives.

A copy of our recent Newsletter is attached.

Cheers,
Tony P.


----------

